# Moss traded



## 2knees (Oct 6, 2010)

the pats make some of the strangest decisions.  I get trading the guy if you feel like this is a lost year, and with that defense, maybe it is.  But taking Moss out of that offense right now leaves you with Welker as the main reciever.  And as good as he is at what he does, stretching the field is definitely not one of his strong points.  Nobody is gonna double team Edleman and whoever else they have to replace Moss.  Guess where those double teams are going to go now.  To welker.

to me, it doesnt make any sense, just like trading seymour last year made no sense.  Bet they would like him back right now, even though they would never admit it.


----------



## WJenness (Oct 6, 2010)

2knees said:


> the pats make some of the strangest decisions.  I get trading the guy if you feel like this is a lost year, and with that defense, maybe it is.  But taking Moss out of that offense right now leaves you with Welker as the main reciever.  And as good as he is at what he does, stretching the field is definitely not one of his strong points.  Nobody is gonna double team Edleman and whoever else they have to replace Moss.  Guess where those double teams are going to go now.  To welker.
> 
> to me, it doesnt make any sense, just like trading seymour last year made no sense.  Bet they would like him back right now, even though they would never admit it.



Apparently he asked for a trade after week 1...

No denying his production is down this year... If he doesn't want to be here anymore, why keep him around?

sure, no one else is going to stretch the defense like he does, but I'm wondering if Bill felt like he had no choice other than to move him.

As fans, we'll probably never know the whole story.

However, I expect him to put up AT LEAST three TDs when Minnesota comes to Foxboro on Halloween...

-w


----------



## bigbog (Oct 6, 2010)

If trade goes through...(just my $.01)...think there are some perochial egos present in mgmnt/coach....  Think some people in power are too young to remember Oakland A's of early 70s....3-4? world series titles with fistfights in dugout...few+ occasions = love, off the field, doesn't have to exist for successful performance.  **But I'm talking like I've followed the Pats = haven't...so I'm about as informed as the jury-member = "Now which one is OJ"..  It's a business...as smitty says in a few replies down the queue..


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 6, 2010)

2knees said:


> the pats make some of the strangest decisions.  I get trading the guy if you feel like this is a lost year, and with that defense, maybe it is.  But taking Moss out of that offense right now leaves you with Welker as the main reciever.  And as good as he is at what he does, stretching the field is definitely not one of his strong points.  Nobody is gonna double team Edleman and whoever else they have to replace Moss.  Guess where those double teams are going to go now.  To welker.
> 
> to me, it doesnt make any sense, just like trading seymour last year made no sense.  Bet they would like him back right now, even though they would never admit it.



Not a fan of the trade.  He produces without stats more than maybe any receiver in the game.  The great tight ends they drafted that have been wide open in the middle of the field will not be anymore.  Brandon Tate is a speedster, but only 1 guy will follow him downfield, not 2.  Maybe Taylor Price is showing some flashes in practice too.  Maybe they're trying to deal for Vincent Jackson.  Not sure Bill would want another head case, but you never know.

I'm guessing the CBA showdown has a lot to do with it.  I'm sure more will come out of it.  No doubt, a big part of it is Belichiks ego that we won 3 titles with no name receivers and could do it again........but definitely not with such a young defense with few playmakers.

As for the Seymour trade.  Jury is still out until they use the 1st round draft pick.  He's a great player, but he hasn't produced a ton in Oakland.


----------



## smitty77 (Oct 6, 2010)

Purely a business move.  He wanted an extension, when they said NO** he became unhappy.  So they let him play out the end of the year and lose him to free agency for nothing?  Not a chance.

**  With the uncapped year coming up and the possible work stoppage, Moss was NEVER getting an extension  (see also Logan Mankins).  Period.  This also means they aren't going to sign him to a new deal at the conclusion of his contract until the new CBA is in place, which (my guess) leads to an even more pissed-off Randy Moss, which leads to Randy entering free agency.

I gotta go with the Patriots on this one.  Mankins is a damn good offensive lineman, but this team hasn't looked too bad without him.  The longer he sits on the shelf, the less valuable he becomes to this team.  The same goes for Randy - yes he can stretch the field and open space for Welker to operate but I watched this offense go from dink-n-dunk passing to deep threat with the addition of Moss.  I don't see it too big of a stretch to go back to the short-passing, clock eating game they used to play.


----------



## WJenness (Oct 6, 2010)

smitty77 said:


> Purely a business move.  He wanted an extension, when they said NO** he became unhappy.  So they let him play out the end of the year and lose him to free agency for nothing?  Not a chance.



A bit of a red-herring, I'm afraid...

If Moss were to walk at the end of the season, they would have gotten a 3rd round pick as compensation anyway...

All they managed to do was move their third round pick up (as Minnesota is not a very good team this year), and save themselves $5MM

-w


----------



## snowmonster (Oct 6, 2010)

bigbog said:


> If trade goes through...(just my $.01)...think there are some perochial egos present in mgmnt/coach....  Think some people in power are too young to remember Oakland A's of early 70s....3-4? world series titles with fistfights in dugout...few+ occasions = love, off the field, doesn't have to exist for successful performance.



Yeah, I remember those A's. Throw in the Bronx Zoo from '77 and '78 and you have the antithesis of what the Patriot clubhouse is supposed to be like.

Back on topic: let's not forget how much of a slacker Moss can be when he wants out. I'm hoping this will be good in the long run. Bridge year, definitely. But, you have to wonder how many bridge years Brady has left in that arm.


----------



## 2knees (Oct 6, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> As for the Seymour trade.  Jury is still out until they use the 1st round draft pick.  He's a great player, but he hasn't produced a ton in Oakland.



I couldnt name one other d-lineman on the raiders.  Granted, i havent (nor would i) watched the raiders play but i'd be willing to bet he's getting double teamed on a regular basis.  Also, i cant believe he's exactly motivated playing on that shitstorm of a team.


----------



## 2knees (Oct 6, 2010)

smitty77 said:


> Purely a business move.  He wanted an extension, when they said NO** he became unhappy.  So they let him play out the end of the year and lose him to free agency for nothing?  Not a chance.
> 
> **  With the uncapped year coming up and the possible work stoppage, Moss was NEVER getting an extension  (see also Logan Mankins).  Period.  This also means they aren't going to sign him to a new deal at the conclusion of his contract until the new CBA is in place, which (my guess) leads to an even more pissed-off Randy Moss, which leads to Randy entering free agency.
> 
> I gotta go with the Patriots on this one.  Mankins is a damn good offensive lineman, but this team hasn't looked too bad without him.  The longer he sits on the shelf, the less valuable he becomes to this team.  The same goes for Randy - yes he can stretch the field and open space for Welker to operate but I watched this offense go from dink-n-dunk passing to deep threat with the addition of Moss.  I don't see it too big of a stretch to go back to the short-passing, clock eating game they used to play.



Of all the 3 major sports, the NFL is the biggest win now league.  Guys lose it so fast, get hurt, cut etc.  I know we're only 4 games into the season, but I cant see the pats having enough offense without him to overcome the gaping deficiencies on their defense.  And as far as the dink and dunk, that was primarily in '01.  they had branch and givens in 03 and 04.  And as much as it may be hard for pats fans to admit, '01 was a fluke.  Hell, they shouldn't have even made it to Pittsburgh, never mind beating the rams due to Martz' pigheadedness.  i.e.: not running faulk enough.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 6, 2010)

2knees said:


> I couldnt name one other d-lineman on the raiders.  Granted, i havent (nor would i) watched the raiders play but i'd be willing to bet he's getting double teamed on a regular basis.  Also, i cant believe he's exactly motivated playing on that shitstorm of a team.



probably does see a lot of double teams

I think much of that decision also had to do with the need to re-sign Wilfork.  Wilfork is much more valuable to Belichik due to his ability to play Nose Tackle.  Wilfork has also been more durable over his career.  Wilfork is 3 years younger too.

I'm not saying I wouldn't want Seymour on the team.  I just don't think the team wanted to pay both players mega contracts.


----------



## midd (Oct 6, 2010)

WJenness said:


> A bit of a red-herring, I'm afraid...
> 
> If Moss were to walk at the end of the season, they would have gotten a 3rd round pick as compensation anyway...
> 
> ...




compensation would be a pick after the 5th round (because he is/was a 10 year veteran) in the 2012 draft. 

there is a material difference between 3rd in 2011 and post-5th in 2012.


----------



## Geoff (Oct 6, 2010)

WJenness said:


> A bit of a red-herring, I'm afraid...
> 
> If Moss were to walk at the end of the season, they would have gotten a 3rd round pick as compensation anyway...
> 
> ...



That's not how the NFL compensatory pick formula works.   The Pats would get a sandwich round pick between the 3rd and 4th rounds for Moss only if they didn't sign a free agent to offset it.   Chances are pretty good that New England would not be elegible for that draft pick.

Moss had a big signing bonus and was $9+ million of cap space that is now freed up.   I find it hard to believe that New England is done with their deals for the season.


As it stands today, New England has double picks in the first four rounds of the 2011 NFL draft.   In addition to their own picks, they have Oakland's #1, Carolina's #2, Minnesota's #3, and Denver's #4.    Oakland's pick will likely be a top-10 pick.   Carolina still hasn't won a game so that's like having an extra #1 pick.   New England in 2011, if there is no strike, will be even younger and faster.


----------



## 2knees (Oct 6, 2010)

midd said:


> compensation would be a pick after the 5th round (because he is/was a 10 year veteran) in the 2012 draft.
> 
> there is a material difference between 3rd in 2011 and post-5th in 2012.



the way the pats draft picks have worked out lately, it really doesnt matter what round the pick is in......


----------



## midd (Oct 6, 2010)

cap space is irrelevant, they are presently operating an a cap-free environment as part of the final year of the CBA.  

if they end up with three players from alabama like they did from UF this year, I'll be more than happy with the next draft.


----------



## Geoff (Oct 6, 2010)

2knees said:


> And as much as it may be hard for pats fans to admit, '01 was a fluke.  Hell, they shouldn't have even made it to Pittsburgh, never mind beating the rams due to Martz' pigheadedness.  i.e.: not running faulk enough.



There's a video of Belichick running off the field at the end of the Super Bowl saying "I can't believe we won with that team".


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 6, 2010)

Is the CBA showdown before the draft or after?

I don't have huge faith in the Patriots drafting ability these days.  They have done pretty well at trading draft picks for Veterans.  

Depending how the CBA works out, there could be a lot of teams looking to unload vets for picks.

One thing I do hope to see come out of the CBA is they have to re-work the rookie payscale.  It's utterly ridiculous the number of top 5 picks over the past decade who have received mega deals out of college and end up completely sucking at the NFL.  I'm sure in some of those cases, the player was like screw the gym, I got ten million dollars, I'm set for life.  Make them earn those megadeals.


----------



## midd (Oct 6, 2010)

draft will take place next year no matter what.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 6, 2010)

midd said:


> draft will take place next year no matter what.



yes, but the outcome of the CBA could dramatically change a team's strategy.

If the rookie salary situation is the same, no way New England keeps a potential top 10 pick from Oakland.


----------



## HD333 (Oct 6, 2010)

Welcome back to the Pats offense circa 2001-2005.  Brady completing passes to 8 guys in a game, hopefully moving the ball methodically down field to score which will keep the young D off the field.

Man I wish I didn't give away my Vikings tickets for the Holloween game.


----------



## midd (Oct 6, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> yes, but the outcome of the CBA could dramatically change a team's strategy.
> 
> If the rookie salary situation is the same, no way New England keeps a potential top 10 pick from Oakland.



they used a top 10 pick two years ago on Mayo. If there is a player they covet, they'll use the pick.  

also, I think its nearly a given that rookie pay scale will be managed differently in the next CBA.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 6, 2010)

midd said:


> they used a top 10 pick two years ago on Mayo. If there is a player they covet, they'll use the pick.
> 
> also, I think its nearly a given that rookie pay scale will be managed differently in the next CBA.



true, they did use number 10.  It does fall off quite a bit from 1st pick to 10th.

Pk Player Pos. Team Status Contract 
1. Jake Long OT Miami Signed 5 years, $57.5 million ($30M guaranteed) 
2. Chris Long DE St. Louis Signed 6 years, $56.5 million ($29M guaranteed) 
3. Matt Ryan QB Atlanta Signed 6 years, $72 million ($34M guaranteed) 
4. Darren McFadden RB Oakland Signed 6 years, $60 million ($26M guaranteed) 
5. Glenn Dorsey DT Kansas City Signed 5 years, $51 million ($23M guaranteed) 
6. Vernon Gholston DE N.Y. Jets Signed 5 years, $50 million ($21M guaranteed) 
7. Sedrick Ellis DT New Orleans Signed 5 years, $49 million ($19.5M guaranteed) 
8. Derrick Harvey DE Jacksonville Signed 5 years, $33.4 million ($17.177M guaranteed) 
9. Keith Rivers LB Cincinnati Signed 6 years, $23 million ($15.6M guaranteed) 
10. Jerod Mayo LB New England Signed 5 years, $18.9 million ($13.8M guaranteed) 


I think the big hang up is the Owners will want to see a decrease in rookie contracts, but still be able to control the player for 6-7 years.


----------



## ctenidae (Oct 6, 2010)

I traded Moss once. Got some lichen, thought it was a pretty good deal, since it's moss and algae.

Wait- what?


----------



## SkiDork (Oct 6, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> true, they did use number 10.  It does fall off quite a bit from 1st pick to 10th.
> 
> Pk Player Pos. Team Status Contract
> 1. Jake Long OT Miami Signed 5 years, $57.5 million ($30M guaranteed)
> ...





ouch...  Vernon Gholston.  Another stellar Jets draft pick...


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 6, 2010)

SkiDork said:


> ouch...  Vernon Gholston.  Another stellar Jets draft pick...



does he still even play?

I remember the Pats were very high on him.  Thought he was a Dwight Freeny like light DE that would terrorize QBs.


Mayo is tackling machine, but I'd still like to see more big plays out of him.  Only, 2.5 career sacks, 0 interceptions, 2 forced fumbles.  Solid player, deserving of the ROY given the way he played, but I'm not sure he'll ever be an elite MLB in the NFL.


----------



## Beetlenut (Oct 6, 2010)

ctenidae said:


> I traded Moss once. Got some lichen, thought it was a pretty good deal, since it's moss and algae.
> 
> Wait- what?


 
Hey we're still covered, we got Crumpler!

SO how many Pats fans were still thinking Moss hasn't lost a step, when he dropped a sure TD pass at the end of the hard fought first half in that Miami game? Right in his hands! His only role on this team this year was going to be as a decoy to open up the field. Guess he didn't like that idea. After the Bengals game, he asked to be traded. I can only imagine they said, "Ah,... NO"!  So he figured he'd shoot his way out of town. The Pats had to change up their Offense. They were too predictable. (See the last Play-off game). They began that with the last draft, so the writing was already on the wall. They're in year two of a three year rebuilding phase, while still remaining competitive. How many other teams can/could do that. They've gone from one of the oldest teams to one of the youngest teams in less than two years. Not an easy task.  Remember all the talk about getting all these old veterans and how they needed to get younger. Well younger takes time to coach up. One thing you can't deny, the defense is noticably faster this year. I think the Moss decision will be remembered as a prudent one down the road, once the rookies begin to gell.


----------



## crank (Oct 6, 2010)

I agree with Beetlenut in that I see the Pats as in a rebuilding mode.  They are still competitive but not  the team they once were.  I don't think Moss is going to get the Vikings to the Superbowl because I think Favre is done. However, as a Jets fan I wish New England had waited another week.


----------



## drjeff (Oct 6, 2010)

crank said:


> I agree with Beetlenut in that I see the Pats as in a rebuilding mode.  They are still competitive but not  the team they once were.  I don't think Moss is going to get the Vikings to the Superbowl because I think Favre is done. However, as a Jets fan I wish New England had waited another week.



Gotta agree with much of this.  Moss being dealt, really allows a defense to crowd the line now more against the Pats, since without Moss, unless they pull trade off ASAP, they really don't have a deep threat (Edelson is decent, but by no means does he have that "jump ball" ability that Moss has), and I fear that some of the great success that Brady has had this season with Welker and Hernandez in particular is because in the general when #81 was in the game, the safeties had to respect Moss and not cheat up.

I'm guessing in 2 weeks against the Ravens, we'll see a whole bunch of quick inside slants to Welker/Hernandez/Gronkowski, and very little of Brady throwing more than 10 to maybe 15 yards down field.  If the Pats can establish the run, who knows, but my gut is telling me that either in actual points from him, or points created by the defense respecting him and playing a touch softer on other receivers, that the Pats took 7 points off the board per game today


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 6, 2010)

One thing I would hope to see with Moss's salary gone is some renegotiating with Mankins.  Top 5 Guard in the game, 28 years old.  With Matt Light getting up there in years, I think it's a good investment to lock up a Probowl leftside lineman in his prime for Brady's golden years.


----------



## 2knees (Oct 6, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> One thing I would hope to see with Moss's salary gone is some renegotiating with Mankins.  Top 5 Guard in the game, 28 years old.  With Matt Light getting up there in years, I think it's a good investment to lock up a Probowl leftside lineman in his prime for Brady's golden years.




I had no idea Mankins was that good.  It's hard to recognize good line play


----------



## midd (Oct 7, 2010)

Mankins is an asshole and Dan Connolly has done just fine filling in for him.  He'll show up in week 10 to receive service year credit and move on to a new team next year.  

As for the departure of Moss' salary, irrelevant in the Mankins discussion.  The Pats pegged him at a certain value, made an offer and he turned it down.  There is no salary cap, and thus no real new flexibility created.  They won't budge from their valuation just because they're no longer cutting game checks to Moss.  

dr jeff, who is edelson you're referring to? edelman?  as a converted quarterback edelman is probably the furthest thing from a deep threat they have in the WR corps.   Tate on the other has the speed to potentially develop into a field-stretching threat.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 7, 2010)

midd said:


> Mankins is an asshole and Dan Connolly has done just fine filling in for him.  He'll show up in week 10 to receive service year credit and move on to a new team next year.
> 
> As for the departure of Moss' salary, irrelevant in the Mankins discussion.  The Pats pegged him at a certain value, made an offer and he turned it down.  There is no salary cap, and thus no real new flexibility created.  They won't budge from their valuation just because they're no longer cutting game checks to Moss.
> 
> dr jeff, who is edelson you're referring to? edelman?  as a converted quarterback edelman is probably the furthest thing from a deep threat they have in the WR corps.   Tate on the other has the speed to potentially develop into a field-stretching threat.



You never know.  Maybe with the extra coin, they may come up some in their contract offer to Mankins.  We don't know the true story with Mankins and the Pats salary negotiating.  He claims he was promised one figure before last season and received something different in the end.  Who's lying? Him or the Pats?
It appears they came up some with Wilfork.

While I recognize Connolly has done well, the Pat's O line is aging.  Light, Neil, Kaczur (hurt) and Koppen are all North of 30.   It would be nice to have Connolly, Mankins and Vollmer locked up to add continuity for the next 4-5 years.  You can be certain the Pats will draft both Oline and Dline in the coming draft.  Oldest positions on the field for them.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 7, 2010)

crank said:


> .  I don't think Moss is going to get the Vikings to the Superbowl because I think Favre is done..


You don't go from having your best year in 19 years to done. Vikings are having problems with there O-line and very much need a deep WR to open things up for AP and the slot WR. Time will tell.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 7, 2010)

Deion Branch coming back?
http://www.boston.com/sports/footba...ts/2010/10/report_trade_fo.html?p1=News_links


----------



## Mildcat (Oct 18, 2010)

Who got traded?


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 18, 2010)

Mildcat said:


> Who got traded?



Dieon Branch to the Patriots. 

and a good thing he did.  Wouldn't have won yesterday without him.  great game.  :beer:


----------



## drjeff (Oct 18, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> Dieon Branch to the Patriots.
> 
> and a good thing he did.  Wouldn't have won yesterday without him.  great game.  :beer:



Solid game from Branch yesterday, no doubt!  The best thing was the Patriots during the course of that game went from the weaker of the 2 teams on the field by far during much of the 1st 1/2 and into the 3rd quarter, to finishing that game as the dominant team by far in the 4th quarter (and did so against argueably one of the best teams in the NFL this season), and that was a really good thing to see as a Patriots fan, especially given a few games earlier this year where they had great difficulty finishing a game off!

Going to be interesting to see what happens Sunday, with the road trip to San Diego, as I don't think its an exageration to say that the Chargers need to win that game to keep their playoff hopes alive


----------



## WJenness (Oct 18, 2010)

I couldn't believe the difference between the first drive for the ravens and then the rest of the game...

The pats were actually able to get off the field on third down after that first drive... That was the first time this season that they've actually been able to do that.

That was an encouraging change, for sure.

-w


----------



## Geoff (Oct 18, 2010)

drjeff said:


> Going to be interesting to see what happens Sunday, with the road trip to San Diego, as I don't think its an exageration to say that the Chargers need to win that game to keep their playoff hopes alive



Antonio Gates is injured.   That's gotta help the cause.

Given how strong the Jets are this year, New England pretty much has to treat every game as a must-win, too.


----------



## ChileMass (Oct 18, 2010)

WJenness said:


> I couldn't believe the difference between the first drive for the ravens and then the rest of the game...
> 
> The pats were actually able to get off the field on third down after that first drive... That was the first time this season that they've actually been able to do that.
> 
> ...



Good points.  Maybe the kids on defense are starting to drink Bill's kool-aid.  The young linebackers (Mayo, Spikes, Cunningham) are FAST and athletic.  Plus, Wilfork played a hell of a game.  

On offense, a solid but unspectacular effort.  They could have won the game in regulation if they'd gotten that last 1st down, but I won't argue with success.  This offense strategy worked in 2001-2005, and it probably will again now.   


Chile predicts Pats roll on Sunday vs banged-up San Diego: Pats 33, SD 17.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 18, 2010)

The only thing that really pissed me off was not letting Goskowski attempt the 62 yarder at the end of regulation.  Had he hit it, it would've been BIG points on my fantasy team.


----------



## Geoff (Oct 18, 2010)

I honestly thought the Patriots were going to get slaughered after that 8 1/2 minute drive they gave up to open the first quarter followed by a 3 & out.


----------



## WJenness (Oct 18, 2010)

Geoff said:


> I honestly thought the Patriots were going to get slaughered after that 8 1/2 minute drive they gave up to open the first quarter followed by a 3 & out.



I thought the same thing... I said to myself, 'man, it's the Jets game all over again...'

-w


----------



## Mildcat (Nov 1, 2010)

I hope any other team claims Moss, I don't want to see him back with the Pats. I like the chemistry the team has now. Why are the biggest Prima Donna's usually wide receivers? I hope he ends up in Buffalo! :uzi:


----------



## mondeo (Nov 1, 2010)

Mildcat said:


> Why are the biggest Prima Donna's usually wide receivers?


Because they get more attention than anyone but QBs, and QBs need to have a little brains to run an NFL-caliber offense?


----------



## drjeff (Nov 2, 2010)

Mildcat said:


> I hope any other team claims Moss, I don't want to see him back with the Pats. I like the chemistry the team has now. Why are the biggest Prima Donna's usually wide receivers? I hope he ends up in Buffalo! :uzi:



As long as Branch's leg/knee injury isn't too bad, I'd say the chances of the Pats claiming Moss off the waiver wire are about equal to the chances of a person getting struck by lightning.  Not zero, but mighty close to it.   The speed at which the Pats traded him a month ago suggests that there was a bunch going on behind the scenes that wasn't good for the team, and I somehow doubt that his post-game Patriots/Belicheck "lovefest" on Sunday did much to change that


----------



## hammer (Nov 2, 2010)

This is more drama that 8th graders have at a school dance... :roll:


----------



## smitty77 (Nov 2, 2010)

hammer said:


> This is more drama that 8th graders have at a school dance... :roll:



And from the "A bird in the hand is worth two in the bush" department:  Logan Mankins decides to man-up and sign his 1-year tender (for a lot less than he could have in the summer, reportedly) instead of risk sitting out this year, and possibly the next due to a potential work stoppage, and still not be eligible for free agency.

http://www.bostonherald.com/blogs/sports/rap_sheet/index.php/2010/11/01/report-pro-bowl-guard-logan-mankins-finally-decides-to-show-up/

http://www.boston.com/sports/football/patriots/extra_points/2010/11/mankins_to_repo.html


----------



## drjeff (Nov 2, 2010)

I think that if anything, what Moss's last few weeks in MN showed him, is that while the Patriots organization may not be perfect, it's a heck of alot better than many others out there, especially if a player wants atleast a decent chance of being on a competitive team each year.

Bottomline line, as Moss said in his podium session after the Cincy game week 1,  Football is a business.  The Patriots, maybe moreso than other teams keep this concept at the forefront of their player negotiations, and Belicheck by no means is a big public cheerleader.  So if you've got a player, who thinks that they're millions better than anyone else in the league and has an ego that needs to be stroked publically week in and week out, well chances are the Patriots aren't the team for you.

The one thing right now though that I'm betting that Moss found out that he missed the most about being with the Patriots, is how much they tend to shelter their players from the media


----------



## Geoff (Nov 2, 2010)

drjeff said:


> As long as Branch's leg/knee injury isn't too bad, I'd say the chances of the Pats claiming Moss off the waiver wire are about equal to the chances of a person getting struck by lightning.  Not zero, but mighty close to it.   The speed at which the Pats traded him a month ago suggests that there was a bunch going on behind the scenes that wasn't good for the team, and I somehow doubt that his post-game Patriots/Belicheck "lovefest" on Sunday did much to change that



The Patriots are the last to select waiver wire players since they have the best record in the league.   Why would they claim Moss off waivers if they could decline and sign him for less money on an incentive-ladden "get well contract" 30 seconds later?


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 2, 2010)

The question is why would anyone claim him off waivers?  Whoever does is on the hook for 3+million.  If he seems like he really wants to play for you, then great.  If not, then it's suicide.  

If he falls through waivers, he gets paid the vet minimum contract (around 500K for the rest of the season) plus the Vikings still have to pay out the 3+ million.

I bet he doesn't get claimed and he goes and plays wherever he wants for 500K.  Only in America can a pro athlete get fired, still get paid and be allowed to work somewhere else for a half mil a year.  Randy's no dummy


----------



## drjeff (Nov 2, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> The question is why would anyone claim him off waivers?  Whoever does is on the hook for 3+million.  If he seems like he really wants to play for you, then great.  If not, then it's suicide.
> 
> If he falls through waivers, he gets paid the vet minimum contract (around 500K for the rest of the season) plus the Vikings still have to pay out the 3+ million.
> 
> I bet he doesn't get claimed and he goes and plays wherever he wants for 500K.  Only in America can a pro athlete get fired, still get paid and be allowed to work somewhere else for a half mil a year.  Randy's no dummy



The question is does some team really want a "contract year" Randy Moss (I'm sure some do).  But unless he's getting 4+ catches, a 100 or so yards, and a TD in atleast 3 out of 4 games right now, sooner or later, his attitude will more than likely become a clubhouse issue for a team.  

And believe me when I say that I think that when's he "happy" there is no better deep threat wide receiver in the game today (and one could make an arguement for ever) based on his ability to both make the play and also take a hit and get right back up.  The problem is though that the mind/attitude of an "unhappy" Randy Moss isn't something that too many coaches want to deal with (on top of their usual few prima donna's in their clubhouse)


----------



## darent (Nov 2, 2010)

randy moss was released by minnesota yesterday, he can be claimed by anyone, if he isn't claimed the pats can claim him


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 2, 2010)

drjeff said:


> The question is does some team really want a "contract year" Randy Moss (I'm sure some do).  But unless he's getting 4+ catches, a 100 or so yards, and a TD in atleast 3 out of 4 games right now, sooner or later, his attitude will more than likely become a clubhouse issue for a team.
> 
> And believe me when I say that I think that when's he "happy" there is no better deep threat wide receiver in the game today (and one could make an arguement for ever) based on his ability to both make the play and also take a hit and get right back up.  The problem is though that the mind/attitude of an "unhappy" Randy Moss isn't something that too many coaches want to deal with (on top of their usual few prima donna's in their clubhouse)



the kink in it all is whether or not a team thinks economically makes sense to pay 3.5 million for his services for the remainder of the season and if he's the missing piece to a deep playoff run.  Some say Washington might go for him.  Some say even Dallas just to add something to fill those 100K seats.  

If I were a GM, I'd say we want you, but won't claim you off waivers.  We'll pay you the prorated vet mim of 500K to get you through the season and let the Vikings pay your other half of your guaranteed salary.

We'll see by 4PM if anyone claims him.  I think because of the potential work stoppage, he very well could go unclaimed and end up playing wherever he wants to go for 500K.


----------



## Mildcat (Nov 2, 2010)

It seems there was a locker room incident that is now public.

http://sports.espn.go.com/nfl/news/story?id=5755561&campaign=rss&source=ESPNHeadlines


----------



## darent (Nov 3, 2010)

moss was claimed by tennessee


----------



## drjeff (Nov 4, 2010)

darent said:


> moss was claimed by tennessee



Jeff Fisher's going to have a fun time acting as Moss's new "therapist"/"life coach"


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 4, 2010)

good place for Randy.  About as close to home for him as a team gets.  Britt, Moss, Washington and Johnson will be a tough offense to game plan against.


----------

